# A geat day yesterday.



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yesterday was a lesson for me but then it seems every fishing trip I learn something new. With the bright moon and wind gust to 30 miles an hour we got on the water right at first light. When we got on the water it was perfect, Southeast wind at 10-15. We ran to some reefs that are close to a shoreline. The water around them is 2 to 5 feet at high tide. When we arrived the tide was ripping out pretty good. Water looked green with just a little bit of color. Birds were milling would dip down once in awhile but were not working over schools of trout. Seeing them gave me confidence that predator fish were present because there was bait present. We set up our first drift to drift over where the bird activity was and also to line up with fishing the ends of the reefs about 300 yards away. About 3 casts in I catch a dink trout and my buddy does the same. We catch a few more and then we drift into the better spots on the drop offs on the reefs. It was on. Throwing any morning glory type plastic drew no doubt strikes from solid trout 16- 19 inches. We had our limit of 5 trout each at 8:00. On the end of one reef (last place we fished) it was pretty much every cast, solid fish. We left them biting and went searching for Reds. Fished a back lake area for a couple of hours catching some smaller trout 1 keeper Red and some rat reds on Vu-Du shrimp about 15 inches under a cork. The wind started blowing pretty hard about 11:00 so we moved to a long narrow waterway close to a shoreline. We kind of drifted in the middle throwing to both sides and to the middle in front of the boat with the Vu-Du shrimp combo. We made 1 drift and probably caught 25 fish a combo of reds and trout in about an hour. Called it a day after that. One of my better fishing days (non-bird fishing) ever. Lesson is be very careful on the water. know the limitations of your boat and if in a small boat don't cross over big bay systems. But if you are careful and fish the correct areas you can safely find and catch fish.


----------



## SkeeterRick (Feb 26, 2016)

Great report...

I'm waiting for a day like that...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Way to go Kyle!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice report, thanks and congrats.


----------



## BHOOKER (Apr 9, 2014)

great report and thanks


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh yeah


----------

